# Batmobile Reissue Finished



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Here are the finished pick of the re released Batmobile from Round 2. Thanks again for bringing back this great kit


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

*A few last pics*

A few more to view


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very nice job! :thumbsup: 

I wasn't sure if I wanted to get this kit or not. But now that I've seen yours, I think I'll pick one up for myself. 

Sean


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Very cool! I'm gonna pick up 3 of 'em; one for my brother (that was the first one he ever built back in '66), one for me to build, and one for my "retirement years stash".


----------



## Bobj812 (Jun 15, 2009)

Excellent job. How did you like using the pin-stripe decals?


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

Bobj812 said:


> Excellent job. How did you like using the pin-stripe decals?


They were so thin , I thought it was going to be a nightmare to use. They actually went on with a little bit of work to fit right. I am very pleased with the look. Sure beats masking off and painting. I hope Round 2 uses pinstriping on the 1/25 version they are putting out.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

jaws62666 said:


> They were so thin , I thought it was going to be a nightmare to use. They actually went on with a little bit of work to fit right. I am very pleased with the look. Sure beats masking off and painting. I hope Round 2 uses pinstriping on the 1/25 version they are putting out.


The snap together kit has a pre finished, pin striped body. I saw a picture of the packaging. It was like those AMT Pro Finish cars.


----------



## jaws62666 (Mar 25, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> The snap together kit has a pre finished, pin striped body. I saw a picture of the packaging. It was like those AMT Pro Finish cars.


They also have a 1/25 glue kit coming next year per their blog. I hop that one isnt pre painted.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Nice job on the kit jaws!! It's about time
someone re-issued it. 

fortress:thumbsup:


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Nice to see how the stripe decals look.

No license plate decals were included?


----------



## corlando52 (Sep 1, 2004)

*1/24 or 1/32*



djnick66 said:


> The snap together kit has a pre finished, pin striped body. I saw a picture of the packaging. It was like those AMT Pro Finish cars.


Is that pre-finished snap kit a 1/24 or 1/32? Is it available anywhere yet?

Chris


----------



## machgo (Feb 10, 2010)

Very nice job! I'm surprised the pinstripe decals show up so well over a black finish. They look very neat and even also. Robin sure has been waxing the B'mobile--SHINY!


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

You can always tell when Tom Lowe's behind a repop, because he always provides that "something missing" from the original issue. The larger scales of the Marvel heroes, the clear parts with the Bride of Frankenstein, and now, pinstripe decals for the Batmobile.

I recall the frustration of trying to hand paint those pin stripes as a kid. If I could've gotten my Batmobile to look like yours, jaws, I'd have wept for joy. Now, of course...o-of c-c-course...

...'Scuse me, I just need a moment.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The snap and glue 1/24 kist have nothing to do with the Aurora kit and are not available yet.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Nice to see such crystal-clear windscreens, with no glue mist, no glue fingerprints, and no paint overlaps on them!


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Nice build, I hope mine turns out nearly as well. I had one of these back in the 60s when it was first released. I don't remember much about it or what happened to it but to a 14 year old the show and the kit were NEAT! I picked up the re-release from Cult at Wonderfest and am thinking it might go on the bench shortly. So many models, so little time. But I am enjoying it.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Holy Hand Gernades! That's one awesome build-up Batman!

I'm holding out for the 1/25th scale version to go with my already expanding Batmobile collection. I have the PL 1950's Batmobile, the 1960's comic book one, the 1989 Keaton Batmobile and the other 1/25th scale ones from the movies. I just don't have the new one that looks like a black millitary vehicle. To me, it's not "Batty" enough!

I hope to build a diorama of the Batcave with all the different Batmobiles in it arranged in a circle.


----------



## MickeyD (Oct 24, 2008)

There was an issue of the Batman comic or Detective comic where they showed the Batcave with a number of Batmobiles in the cave including the Adam West version. It was great to see!


----------



## DocJam00 (May 18, 2010)

For just a second, I had a flash of a Buster Keaton Batmobile....then I remembered Michael....lol


----------

